# Can't Smoke... I'm in a Pickle



## richoso1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Spending our time packing/house hunting. No time to really smoke, so here's to pickled veggies. 
To make the salt brine, I mixed 8 cups of water with a 1/3-cup kosher salt and a 1/2-cup vinegar. This gave me enough brine for 2 quarts. 2 tsp. Pre-mixed Pickle spice blend (Lampong peppercorns, brown and yellow mustard seeds, cracked ginger, coriander, dill, blade mace, allspice berries, juniper berries, cloves, Pico de Pajaro chiles and cracked bay leaves) per quart of brine. Donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t blame me, not my mix. Filled jars with broccoli, baby carrots, cauliflower, yellow bell pepper, and a few Serrano chiles with flesh wounds from a fork. *Now all I have to do is waitâ€¦*


----------



## richtee (Nov 14, 2007)

I LOVE pickled cauliflower! Garlic and a Hunky hot... no sugar rich?


----------



## msmith (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks pretty good Rich.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 15, 2007)

RichTee,
No sugar on my fisrt batch, maybe next time, depends on the final taste.


----------



## richtee (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm an avowed sugar minimalist, but the veggie stuff needs a touch. No worry tho...you can add a touch to one jar and wait a couple days to sample it   :{)


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 15, 2007)

Looks great Richoso I love pickled veggies - hot!


----------



## ron50 (Nov 15, 2007)

Very colorful and you are making me very hungry my friend. Good luck with the house hunt.


----------

